# Cooling Catheter



## JJENNETT (Mar 23, 2010)

What would be the appropriate code for : Insertion of Femoral Cooling Catheter ?
We  get these with  a cardiac arrest and our Doc goes in to do just that procedure . We have been wavering between 36010 and 36556 or do you have a better choice ?

thank you


----------

